

GitHub Launches an Engineering Blog - samlambert
http://githubengineering.com/hello-world/

======
jssjr
There are two posts on the blog right now:

Workload Analysis with MySQL's Performance Schema

[http://githubengineering.com/using-mysql-performance-
schema-...](http://githubengineering.com/using-mysql-performance-schema-for-
workload-analysis/)

Browser Monitoring for GitHub.com

[http://githubengineering.com/browser-monitoring-for-
github-c...](http://githubengineering.com/browser-monitoring-for-github-com/)

------
mklappstuhl
Why not a proper github.com domain? First moment I saw the URL I thought
"fake".

